

Being A "Product Person" - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2013/01/23/being-a-product-person/

======
scottbartell
I'd like to be a "Problem Person". People (myself included) tend to fall in
love with their solution and once it gains some traction they continually make
incremental improvements. It seems that significantly more time is spent on
your solution rather then fully understanding what the problem is.

~~~
semilshah
Hey Scott, this is a great point. Well said.

